

Hilarious directions on getting rid of IE 6 (it's in the footer of the page) - nate
http://www.newtoyork.com/

======
Semiapies
I've seen much funnier and less obnoxious in the _years_ people have been
putting up little "Don't use IE to look at my site!" notices.

The punchline, of course, is that this appears to be a completely pointless
warning; someone's taken the time to make sure that the front page, at least,
looks _exactly_ _the_ _same_ in IE.

~~~
Semiapies
IE 6, that is.

